# Butler-on-a-track prop



## azdude (Aug 6, 2008)

This is part 1 (of 2) of the "Butler-on-a-track" prop that I built several years ago specifically to go in a second story window in our house. It turned out really nice and was very freaky looking. 

This is part shows how I made the rolling base based on an Arduino as a controller - I will post part 2 in a few days that shows details of the actual moving torso.

You can download a .zip file with the Arduino code, library files for the motor controller and a list of all the major parts I used here.








http://youtu.be/smzXGaI00TQ


----------



## azdude (Aug 6, 2008)

This is part 2 of the video that shows how the torso is built and how it works. I built my own controller using a PIC for the torso, but this could easily be done using another controller like an Arduino or PICAXE and could even be done using VSA and a servo controller such as the SSC-32.






http://youtu.be/3ieE9NUOM3c


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

That's awesome! I wish I could build something like that!


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

What kind of servos are those? They look pretty heavy duty to me.


----------



## azdude (Aug 6, 2008)

The servos for rotating and tilting the torso are both the large size (Futaba 5050) but I think both could easily be handled by regular size servos, especially the one for rotating the torso. 

AzD


----------

